# Spec V and G20 Questions



## NickTheStick (Oct 20, 2005)

What’s up guys? I am new here obviously, and have decided to stop driving my POS Ford Escort Wagon and upgrade as soon as the winter is over. Next spring I plan on buying a newer car. I have narrowed it down to these two cars. The Spec-V and the Infiniti G20. I want a manual transmission as well. I am not sure which route to go. I would like something that is comfortable and gets good mileage. I have done some research on the internet and am about to go to a few local dealerships to test drive the both of them to see which I like better. I know that these two cars are in different classes all together, but I was wondering what you all thought I should do as far as a purchase. I would like something that is fun to drive and is reliable. I have never owned a Nissan product, but have read good things about their cars. Are there any known problems that you guys know of that might help me out when deciding which way to go? I would like leather, it’s not necessary but would be nice. Do the SER-V’s come with leather? I know that the Spec V’s have a 6 speed tranny. How does it hold up? I am concerned if I buy a V, that it would most likely be bought from some younger kid, who might have beat on it, and do not want to get stuck with a lemon. Are the Spec V’s comfy? OR more harsh because they are set up differently? I like the way the infiniti looks, but I have read that the power it produces is kind of lacking. Sorry for all of the questions, but I want to make the right decision.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

used spec-v's are not good ideas, the 02 year especially is a BAD idea. i got one and am already seeing some problems, newer than that though is supposed t obe better. now the G20 may not be as quick stock, but the aftermarket is huge and its not hard to get a little more pep from the engine (the sr20de). the g20 will probly be more reliable and maybe better gas milage. do some search in the qr25de forum for some great info on the spec-v and its reliability. good luck with the purchase


----------



## Thenner19 (Jun 27, 2005)

I bought a 02 Spec V from the local BMW dealer back in June. I have not had any problems with it yet. It looks like the previous owner took very good care of it and he traded up to a BMW when he was ready for something new. I live in Woodbury so now I take my Spec to the Nissan dealer in Inver Grove Heights. If you have any questions about it I'd be glad to share what I know about mine. Good luck!


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

The Spec V does have a leather interior for one of its years, its either 2002 or 2003. Its very tough to find one and I have only seen 1 spec with it. The owner brought it to a meet last month. The interior on the spec is pretty much different every year that it has been made.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The Spec never came with leather. It's always had the "mesh" fabric for seats. The selling dealer probably had leather installed and then sold the car with it as a "factory option"

While both cars are excellent vehicles I'd personally say go for the G20. The Suspension on the G is crazy and very tight while the Spec has a more traditional setup. 
The G20 has the SR20 and the aftermarket is great not to metion the standard of reliablility proven over 15 years in the states alone. The Spec's QR25 is also a great engine. It's got a great torque curve but it's so low it feels almost unusable. we're still finding out little quarks that the QR has. It's been reliable as of yet but it's longevity hasn't been determined.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I am telling you that I did see a spec v with leather. The car was at the meet in Schaumburg last month. Wes was there, maybe he saw it.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> * The selling dealer probably had leather installed and then sold the car with it as a "factory option"*


I didn't say you didn't see it, I said that Spec V's didn't come with leather.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't know if the dealer intalled the leather or what. All I was told was that he bought the car like that. Its more than likely that what you are sayin was done to it.


----------

